# Delayed blind solve Rankings



## Samuel Baird (Jun 8, 2020)

I haven't been able to find a place where rankings for delayed blind solves are kept so I figured I would make one here 

The way that I'm ranking these is similar to mbld but instead of points, we are using delayf time, and instead of time we are using the total time to memorize and execute the cube. So whoever has the greatest delay time is first and for tie breakers fo those who have the same delay time will be total memorization and execution time.

*Successful attempts*

#NameDelay TimeMemo/Exec timeLinksCountry1Sydney Weaver1 year8:51.46 (7:23.00/1:28.46)Part 1 | Part 2United States2Andrew Nathenson1 year9:49.80 (8:11.35/1:38.67)Part 1 | Part 2United States3Mike Hughey1 week2:45.33(1:10.55/1:44.78)DiscussionUnited States4Derrick Eide1 week3:00.53 (1:59.99/1:00.54)DiscussionCanada


*Attempts in progress*

NamePlanned delay timeMemo timeStart DateLinksCountryTom Nelson10 years6:27.97Jan 18, 2015Part 1New ZealandNate Hoffmaster15 years12:32.99Aug 27, 2017Part 1United StatesBrendan Bakker2 yearsUnknown~Jan 15, 2019United StatesSamuel Baird2 years1:06.65Jan 20, 2019Part 1United States


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 9, 2020)

I wanted to do this but I'm afraid that I change my letter pairs between start and end and that that could mess everything up..


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I wanted to do this but I'm afraid that I change my letter pairs between start and end and that that could mess everything up..


You could memorize the letters themselves? It'd be much slower, but the memo time doesn't really matter


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 18, 2020)

This is really cool you've put this together, i had no idea I had the best time for the year delay I just had known I was the first to do it and figured it had gotten beaten


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 18, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I wanted to do this but I'm afraid that I change my letter pairs between start and end and that that could mess everything up..


I've actually gone and did this by the way. Memorized on 30 June 2020, plan to attempt to solve on 1 January 2021. Will post the final video of both parts here if I succeed.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 19, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I've actually gone and did this by the way. Memorized on 31 June 2020, plan to attempt to solve on 1 January 2021. Will post the final video of both parts here if I succeed.


When I did my year delay I had changed methods from OP to M2 so a week before the execution part of the solve I started practicing with OP again to reduce the risk of errors. I'd recommend doing something similar for your sitution


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm going to try a small attempt to start. I started today (November 18, 2020) at 9 PM Central Time. I am only going to try 24 hours for now, and maybe I'll do a bigger attempt in the future. The memo time was 8:30.12, and I am from the United States. Let's hope I can do it!

EDIT: It was a pretty easy scramble, and the memo is sticking with me very well, so I’m going to try to up the delay time to a week. (Execution on Wednesday, November 25 at 9 PM Central Time)

EDIT 2: I’m going to extend the attempt to 10 days (Saturday, November 28), just to get up to 3rd place.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 19, 2020)

SirWaffle said:


> When I did my year delay I had changed methods from OP to M2 so a week before the execution part of the solve I started practicing with OP again to reduce the risk of errors. I'd recommend doing something similar for your sitution


Luckily I'm still using 3 style and made no changes to my letter pairs yet, so I'm good to go


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 19, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Luckily I'm still using 3 style and made no changes to my letter pairs yet, so I'm good to go


Great, can't wait to see your result!



I was talking with Andrew Nathanson, seems like he and I this year will do another year delay as well as someone named Aaron Soley who joined the Twitter thread but keeping our memo time a secret until it's time for execution so there will be some suspense as to who will get the best time. Anyone else wanna join in on this? Could be fun to suddenly next year have lots more solves ranked!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm going to try a small attempt to start. I started today (November 18, 2020) at 9 PM Central Time. I am only going to try 24 hours for now, and maybe I'll do a bigger attempt in the future. The memo time was 8:30.12, and I am from the United States. Let's hope I can do it!
> 
> EDIT: It was a pretty easy scramble, and the memo is sticking with me very well, so I’m going to try to up the delay time to a week. (Execution on Wednesday, November 25 at 9 PM Central Time)
> 
> EDIT 2: I’m going to extend the attempt to 10 days (Saturday, November 28), just to get up to 3rd place.


I forgot to post about it, but I ended up DNFing by a lot. It was something like 6E and 4C off.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 2, 2021)

I have completed my 6 month delayed 3bld.
It was a fun challenge, I would recommend.
Started my 2 year delayed 3bld yesterday. Memo was pretty nice and the images are going to stick better than the previous attempt's because of it.




Time: 1:59.43[1:21.60]
Exec: 37.83


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 2, 2021)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I have completed my 6 month delayed 3bld.
> It was a fun challenge, I would recommend.
> Started my 2 year delayed 3bld yesterday. Memo was pretty nice and the images are going to stick better than the previous attempt's because of it.
> 
> ...


Gj. I haven’t practiced blind in like a year so now that I’m working on it I don’t seem to be able to get a success. Once I do get some consistent success I think I might try something like a month or so.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, mine is in progress


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2021)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I have completed my 6 month delayed 3bld.
> It was a fun challenge, I would recommend.
> Started my 2 year delayed 3bld yesterday. Memo was pretty nice and the images are going to stick better than the previous attempt's because of it.
> 
> ...


Good job Dylan, R U' S2 L S L2 S L U R' !


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 1, 2021)

Since this is 366 days because of the leap year, I think this is the longest successful attempt?


----------

